# U-Haul Trailer in Snow



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Disclaimer: This is going to be a stupid ass question, but i don't know what the fuck to do now!!!

So, we just leased a place in Lee Vining and were planning on moving our big shit up there (from LA) tomorrow. Couch, queen mattress, 2 twins, bedframes. It's too expensive to do a one-way Uhaul for that many miles (upwards of $400) and _waaay_ to expensive for movers. We rented a tahoe and a uhaul trailer and we're ready to roll. Weather patterns are ever changing and Mammoth is going in to winter storm warning today at 4pm 60% precip tomorrow and 100% on Sat/Sun. D)

Here's the stupid question: Has anyone ever driven a truck with a trailer in snow? I'm hopeful that if we get an early enough start tomorrow (depending on the conditions) we _may_ be okay. Is it possible to put chains on the trailer? Or do I need to accept the reality and change the game plan? Does anyone have any other suggestions on how I could get that much shit up there? A pickup and just wrap the hell out of it? :dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

You can totally pull a trailer in the snow. I see the sled necks doing it all the time. Not sure on the chains thing. Snowolf is probably the man to ask in that regard. 

Also, you'll be driving 395 right? It does snow on that stretch of highway, but a hell of a lot less than say in Tahoe or even right off the highway in Mammoth.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks killclimbz. Yep, 395, Lee Vining is about 40 miles north of Mammoth, and that stretch can be hairy. Would I be better off just renting the uhaul truck? Shit, by the time I buy chains for the tahoe and if necessary, for the trailer, I might as well get the truck. (But I am *not* complaining about the snow, that would be a sin!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I honestly don't think a Trailer is going to be that bad. Of course if it's one of "those" Cali storms, no matter what you are driving it's going to suck. It just pukes out there. I guess I'd look at what sort of precip they are talking about coming down. If it's predicted to be an inch an hour or more, you may want to reschedule.

BTW, a place in Lee Vining eh? Rad!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Chains won't do you any good since the wheels on the trailer don't have power or brakes. 

EDIT: Don't forget to insure the trailer. Your car insurance will not cover it if you fuck it up.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

right on! Thanks for the info. I'll stick with the trailer as planned then, I already know no matter what I'll need to take it easy. Watch the weather and use my good judgment.

Thanks Cifex, hadn't thought about that whole power/brakes detail! :laugh: I'll get the insurance for sure.

Stoked about the Lee Vining spot!!! Can't wait for spring to hike half dome! My boy is going to thrive there, it's so beautiful and peaceful.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I've pulled trailers through awful snowstorms, everything from small flatbeds to 40' fifth wheels. The main rule with driving in the snow is to be smooth, this is amplfied when you have a trailer. Any sudden movments, braking, turning, ect. can get that trailer out of shape pretty quick. Also pay close attention to wind speeds with an enclosed trailer, high winds can push that trailer around a lot. Does the set up you are renting have any kind of trailer brakes? If it has adjustable electric brakes turn them down to the lowest setting to prevent lock ups. If the trailer starts to wiggle around on you, do not hit the brakes, slowly let off the gas. 

How much experiance do you have pulling a trailer in general? Learning to pull one in a mountain snow storm isn't the best plan. No, I have never seen chains on a trailer.


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Only hauled a trailer once in my life, by myself from AZ back to LA (by myself), no snow involved in that! Just found out the 6x12 has brakes, I'll need to find out what kind they are. I'm always cautious and always checking the weather. Great tips, thank you! If the weather just doesn't look good tomorrow, I'll know when to fold and revamp. Feel much relieved. Thanks all for the info!


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

We made it unscathed! After looking at the weather, road conditions, etc. I decided my best bet would be to go up overnight, the heaviest snow was to start Fri morning and get heavier throughout the day. Left at about 2:00 am. Started to hit the snow just after Bishop, stopped at chain check, CHP asked if we had chains for the trailer, then realized it didn't have brakes )) and sent us on our way. 

Thanks again for the great info!


----------



## 209Cali (Jan 11, 2010)

glad you made it!


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

